# Passed!!!!



## wadford (Jul 18, 2011)

I just found out that I passed the CBT for basic. Now I have to wait for my stuff to come in the mail before I can apply for my state certification for South Carolina.


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jul 18, 2011)

wadford said:


> I just found out that I passed the CBT for basic. Now I have to wait for my stuff to come in the mail before I can apply for my state certification for South Carolina.




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AMF (Jul 18, 2011)

wadford said:


> I just found out that I passed the CBT for basic. Now I have to wait for my stuff to come in the mail before I can apply for my state certification for South Carolina.



nice!  any words of wisdom?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Melmd (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice work! It's job huntin' time soon!


----------



## wadford (Jul 19, 2011)

@ AMF, just take time to read the questions, answer them based on the information given. There were a few that had two right answers and I had to choose between them. Remember your ABC's (in class our instructor told us it wasn't abc it was aaabc, airway, airway, airway, breathing circulation)


----------



## kevin.shuck1 (Jul 21, 2011)

wadford said:


> I just found out that I passed the CBT for basic. Now I have to wait for my stuff to come in the mail before I can apply for my state certification for South Carolina.



How did you know you passed? I took mine and under results it just says "congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam.".. Does that mean I passed?


----------



## wadford (Jul 21, 2011)

That's pretty much what it said when my results were posted - Examination Scored - Congratulations on successfully passing blah blah blah. Then three days later I got my certificate, card and patch in the mail.


----------



## kevin.shuck1 (Jul 21, 2011)

wadford said:


> That's pretty much what it said when my results were posted - Examination Scored - Congratulations on successfully passing blah blah blah. Then three days later I got my certificate, card and patch in the mail.



Did it say Passed though? mine doesn't say it anywhere..


----------



## hatsuo (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!! I just got my results in and I passed as well first try!!!! It's says I will get my stuff in three days then have to fax it over to state. I am in Texas.


----------



## SeanEddy (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin.shuck1 said:


> How did you know you passed? I took mine and under results it just says "congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam.".. Does that mean I passed?



That's exactly what mine said. That means you passed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

